# VPN Connection Mac to HR24-500



## skaman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

I tried connecting my HR24 to the internet via VPN connection from my MacBook Pro. My connection coming into the Mac is from WiFi. I shared my internet in the settings via Ethernet cable and no luck. I even tried sharing it without the VPN online.

My advanced setup:
192.168.0.10
255.255.255.0
192.168.0.1
208.122.23.22 (a DNS server I have)

Any reasons why I can't connect?

Thanks


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

What are you attempting to do?


----------



## skaman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

"Shades228" said:


> What are you attempting to do?


Connect the receiver to the internet from a VPN connection on my laptop.


----------



## nike5580 (Jun 29, 2010)

Why not just get a wireless cinema connection kit from Directv?


----------



## skaman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

"nike5580" said:


> Why not just get a wireless cinema connection kit from Directv?


I know there's a way to do this for free via Ethernet.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

skaman74 said:


> I know there's a way to do this for free via Ethernet.


Good luck then.
[not the expert here] I think you may find it a bit hard, as it would allow streaming outside of your home network, "if you got it to work".


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

skaman74 said:


> I know there's a way to do this for free via Ethernet.


Sure is, run a cable from your HR to your home router.....what you are attempting won't work.


----------



## skaman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

what if I run the laptop VPN connection into a extra router I got? Would that do the trick?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, let's be careful here. If it looks like this thread is going to turn into a discussion of how to do things that are against your customer agreement, it will be shut down.


----------

